# NJ (Union Beach) and NJ or NYC area-6 abandoned male rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: NY, NJ (Union Beach) and vicinity; rat transport is available by Alexis.
Contact: [email protected]
Deadline: September 1, 2012

Original story summary:

The rats are "really adorable and deserve good homes":

I moved out of my current apartment, leaving behind a roommate who
>>>> had a lot of pets. When I came back a month later, she was completely
>>>> moved
>>>> out, but left her animals behind. I was left with a Bearded Dragon,
>>>> Eight
>>>> rats, a frog, and a fish tank. The rats were really skinny, but at
>>>> least
>>>> they seemed to have enough water since there were ten bottles. All the
>>>> animals I have found homes for, except for six of the rats. I can't
>>>> continue to take care of them since I am moving to a new apartment that
>>>> is
>>>> not pet friendly. I've been trying to take care of them, but I work
>>>> alot,
>>>> so I am never home. I take them out when I can, but they spend way too
>>>> much
>>>> time in their cage, and its really not fair to them. Even though they
>>>> were
>>>> dumped on me unexpectantly, these babies are really adorable and
>>>> deserve
>>>> good homes...
>>>> >>>
>>>> >>> --
>>>> >>> Love and Peace,
>>>> >>> Alexis

posted for Alexis by Raquel

When you email me, please say, "Alexis's rats."

Thank you,
Raquel
[email protected]


----------

